# benching 500



## Fart Barker (Mar 23, 2002)

My goal is to bench 500. My current max is 305.


195 to go


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 23, 2002)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Fart Barker (Mar 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Best of luck to you.


thanks, I'm gonna need it


----------



## Fart Barker (Mar 25, 2002)

*03/25/02 --- Bench*

warm ups
135 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

should have done more but I was in a hurry

did some lock-outs with 275 and a negative with 315
complete waste of time

work sets 
225 x 10
135 x 14

comments 
This was the first time I've done bench in a week. That's the longest I've gone since I started last August. I think I could have got 315 had I tried. This workout sucked.


----------



## Orange357 (Mar 25, 2002)

Why you over here now?


----------



## Fart Barker (Mar 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Orange357 *_
> Why you over here now?



No particular reason. I still spend most of my time at the other place


----------



## Fart Barker (Mar 28, 2002)

*03/28/02*

135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

185 x 3
185 x 3

225 x 2
225 x 2

275 x 1

315 x 0

*225 x 11*

No progression on 315. In fact, I think I got further up last time. PR on 225 though.


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 28, 2002)

How often do you bench & what is the rest of your routine?From what you've shown you waste to much time on the chump weight.Do you really expect to get a personal best on your 7th set?


   TRY THIS---FLAT BENCH    135/12,  185/5,  220/5,   250/3,@ this pt you should be ready to try 315/1 or 2(if you feel cocky).If you can get 225/11,then you're already able to get 315/1,you've just been wearing yourself out before to soon.After you reach your 315 attempt & get it, then you can do a backoff/repout set if you want.


----------



## Fart Barker (Mar 29, 2002)

Here is my current routine...

Monday - Bench Press
Tuesday - OFF
Wednesday - OFF
Thursday - Bench Press
Friday - OFF
Saturday - OFF
Sunday - OFF


>>> 135/12, 185/5, 220/5, 250/3
I might give that a try the next time I max out. Thanks.


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 29, 2002)

Don't you work any other bodyparts??If you neglect everything else for the sake of a big bench you'll never get there.The body works as a unit.Maybe you should pick up a powerlifting magazine or maybe go to "Powermagonline".I'm sure there are some powerlifters around your gym that might give a little advice if asked.
    I worked for a big bench too when I first started until it was explained to me that if you make the rest of the body synergistically strong, your bench will go higher.You'll be surprised at how much squatting &deadlifting will help your bench #'s.


----------



## Orange357 (Mar 29, 2002)

rks1969 

 Hes tryng to build the most perfect physique though bench and curls.


----------



## Fart Barker (Mar 29, 2002)

Up until a couple of weeks ago I was deadlifting as well. I've done all those propoganda, so-called mass-builder lifts (squats, rows, chins). I can assure you that the best way to increase your bench is to bench, bench, bench, & bench. Although, I might start doing barbell curls again just because I love them so much. I lift at my house so there's not anyone around to tell me how stupid I am.

I will bench 500 pounds.


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 29, 2002)

500lbs is something you'll never see except in your dreams if you go @ it like you currently are.Get out of the house & find some reality.
    Since there's no one around to tell you how stupid you are,there won't be anyone around to pull off the bar you'll end up stuck under.
         !!!!!!STUPID!!!!!


----------



## Fart Barker (Mar 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> 500lbs is something you'll never see except in your dreams if you go @ it like you currently are.Get out of the house & find some reality.
> Since there's no one around to tell you how stupid you are,there won't be anyone around to pull off the bar you'll end up stuck under.
> !!!!!!STUPID!!!!!



I've got a power rack so I don't have to worry about getting stuck under the bar.

I will bench 500 pounds.


----------



## Fart Barker (Mar 30, 2002)

BB Curls

45 x 10
65 x 10
95 x 1

115 x 1
135 x 1
145 x 0


----------



## Orange357 (Mar 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> 500lbs is something you'll never see except in your dreams if you go @ it like you currently are.Get out of the house & find some reality.
> Since there's no one around to tell you how stupid you are,there won't be anyone around to pull off the bar you'll end up stuck under.
> !!!!!!STUPID!!!!!




STFU and keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Orange357 *_
> 
> 
> 
> STFU and keep your opinions to yourself.







   C'mon orange357.you don't really believe he'll ever press that much weight w/ that goofy chest/bicep only routine.don't blow sunshine up his ass ,you'll only get him hurt!!!!!


----------



## Orange357 (Mar 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So what if he doesnt let him try fo gods sakes. Hes better than 99% of the pop. look at his before and after pics.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 30, 2002)

so why do u want to bench 500?  Is it to calm your ego down so you can tell everyone that you can bench 500?  I dont understand your theory behind it, can u please tell me.


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Orange357 *_
> 
> 
> 
> So what if he doesnt let him try fo gods sakes. Hes better than 99% of the pop. look at his before and after pics.




I've seen his pics & they were pretty good,but be real,short term goals are the best way to go to stay away from complete disappointment.Knowing what you want is a good thing,but incremental goals are best.   


FARTBARKER,I think you're nuts ;GOOD LUCK ANYWAY!!!!


----------



## Orange357 (Mar 31, 2002)

oh explain your ingenius H.I.T style MR.Barker!!!


----------



## Fart Barker (Apr 2, 2002)

I moved my journal back to wbb and once again dumped my bench & curl routine. Seems that I can't stick with any routine longer than a week.



Orange357,

You da Man!



rks1969,

Thanks for the advice. I will modify my warmups for max bench.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2007)

Well this is an idea of what NOT to do!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2007)

Name yourself Fart Barker?


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 12, 2007)

I randomly came across this shit at bodybuilding.com the other day...


----------



## Mista (Aug 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Name yourself Fart Barker?


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 13, 2007)

I just realized that this thread is 5 years old


----------

